# Introducing Gengetsu (1/22/12 @ noon PST)



## JBroida (Jan 22, 2012)

Gengetsu going up for sale on our website at 12pm Sunday 1/22/12






Exclusive to JKI... stainless clad white #2 knives


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jan 22, 2012)

Cool photo.


----------



## JBroida (Jan 22, 2012)

thanks... would you believe no post processing on any of the photos i do? I'm too lazy


----------



## schanop (Jan 22, 2012)

Very cool, like the good old day of transparency. Missed Kodachrome, Ektachrome, and Velvia myself.


----------



## eshua (Jan 22, 2012)

I can't speak to knives as well as the Sr. guys here, but between your customer service and.. ^^ marketing aesthetic ...if you're not breaking even then there's something rotten in Denmark.


----------



## JBroida (Jan 22, 2012)

Gengetsu knives now up for sale @ JKI
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/kitchen-knives/gengetsu.html


----------



## shankster (Jan 22, 2012)

Sweet lookin' knives...and the 240mm is already gone.


----------



## schanop (Jan 22, 2012)

Maybe Jon couldn't resist the temptation and kept the beauty as a product sample.


----------



## JBroida (Jan 22, 2012)

that might be my mistake... fixing that now... we have a few 240s in stock


----------



## JBroida (Jan 22, 2012)

240's are up for sale now


----------



## JBroida (Jan 22, 2012)

also, for what its worth, i have a 240mm gytuo from this line... it was the prototype. I test everything before we start carrying it.


----------



## Bryan G. (Jan 22, 2012)

JBroida said:


> ... it was the prototype. I test everything before we start carrying it.



Wow, I bet that really sucks. You probably struggle through that part eh? 

Jon I owe you some business. A Heji or Kochi 240 are high up on my list. I tried not to even look at this thread as my list is almost out of control now. Almost.  Nice looking knives.

Kind Regards


----------



## mattrud (Jan 22, 2012)

Jon, how would you compare these to the Kochi and Heji? They look great.


----------



## JBroida (Jan 22, 2012)

thicker than kochi, thinner than heiji. A little pointier profile than kochi.

Steel is nice for white #2, but heiji wins out in steel (he just does such a great job with his steels). Gengetsu has nicer F&F than kochi or heiji (actually, heiji's F&F has always been good, but not perfect... still one of my favorites though).

For what its worth, we're almost sold out of 240mm gyutos (sold a few today).

Also, i think the 180mm petty is really interesting... it has more height than most pettys, but not as tall as a gyuto. Also, these knives are measured from heel to tip, not handle to tip, so they run long. The 180mm pettys are similar to 210mm's you might find in sakai.

-Jon


----------



## JBroida (Jan 22, 2012)

Bryan G. said:


> Wow, I bet that really sucks. You probably struggle through that part eh?
> 
> Jon I owe you some business. A Heji or Kochi 240 are high up on my list. I tried not to even look at this thread as my list is almost out of control now. Almost.  Nice looking knives.
> 
> Kind Regards



yeah...the testing is hard, but someone has to do it


----------



## Zwiefel (Jul 29, 2012)

JBroida said:


> yeah...the testing is hard, but someone has to do it



+1 :biggrin:


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 29, 2012)

+ :zombiegrave:


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jul 30, 2012)

JBroida said:


> thanks... would you believe no post processing on any of the photos i do? I'm too lazy



My wife just started shooting in film in addition to her normal stuff. Very cool what you can learn to see and use if you go that route.

These knives are sweet, btw.


----------

